# What is God's number in the slice turn metric?



## Chrizz (Jan 3, 2015)

So it's currently known that Gods number is 20 in face turn metric, 26 in quarter turn metric, is it also known in slice turn metric yet? If not what are the current boundaries?
I found these sites, but they don't have the answer:
http://twistypuzzles.com/~sandy/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=27141
http://cubezzz.dyndns.org/drupal/?q=node/view/200


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 3, 2015)

It hasn't been found yet.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 3, 2015)

Yeah, seems like it isn't known yet, but it's between 18 and 20.


----------



## Chrizz (Jan 4, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, seems like it isn't known yet, but it's between 18 and 20.



Probably 18 then, since the lower bound often turns out to be the answer.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chrizz said:


> Probably 18 then, since the lower bound often turns out to be the answer.



That's not how things work lol


----------



## TMOY (Jan 4, 2015)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, seems like it isn't known yet, but it's between 18 and 20.



I remember having read somewhere that we already know it is not 20, but I can't find where. Anyone can confirm ?

Anyway, since there are very few 20 HTM positions on the cube, checking them by brute force should be possible.


----------



## Chrizz (Jan 4, 2015)

TMOY said:


> Anyway, since there are very few 20 HTM positions on the cube, checking them by brute force should be possible.



Yea I think brute forcing is not an unrealistic thing to do.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 4, 2015)

TMOY said:


> Anyway, since there are very few 20 HTM positions on the cube, checking them by brute force should be possible.



The problem with this is we don't yet even know all of the 20 HTM positions. And just to be clear, the "very few" that we do know is over 1 million, and that's after reducing the number using symmetry/antisymmetry.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 5, 2015)

I said that it should be possible, not that it should be done right now. As soon as we reduce the number of potential 20 HTM positions to a reasonable number we can start using brute force on them to check their STM distance.

And when I say very few, it's relatively to the total number of positions of course. 1 million is manageable by any decent computer.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

TMOY said:


> I said that it should be possible, not that it should be done right now. As soon as we reduce the number of potential 20 HTM positions to a reasonable number we can start using brute force on them to check their STM distance.
> 
> And when I say very few, it's relatively to the total number of positions of course. 1 million is manageable by any decent computer.



1 million optimal STM solutions? I think that may take quite a while.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm talking about the already known HTM-optimal positions. We only have to check that there exist shorter STM solutions for them, no need to find STM-optimal ones.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> since all of these positions are possible with reguler moves (lets say instead of using M' using R2 L2) and gods number for that is 20 this should be 10 or less.



I don't even

Try expressing superflip in 10 STM or less...


----------



## EMI (Jan 5, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> since all of these positions are possible with reguler moves (lets say instead of using M' using R2 L2) and gods number for that is 20 this should be 10 or less.



What?


qqwref said:


> Yeah, seems like it isn't known yet, but it's between 18 and 20.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 5, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> since all of these positions are possible with reguler moves (lets say instead of using M' using R2 L2) and gods number for that is 20 this should be 10 or less.



You obviously have no idea of what you're talking about, sorry. A STM solution does not use only slice moves.
(Actually the set of positions reachable with slice moves only is very small, only 768 positions IIRC.)


----------



## tseitsei (Jan 5, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> since all of these positions are possible with reguler moves (lets say instead of using M' using R2 L2) and gods number for that is 20 this should be 10 or less.



Not really sure if trolling or just REALLY stupid


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> superflip isnt possible using only slice moves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no idea what STM actually is do you?

STM is like HTM, but with slice moves also counting as 1 move.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 5, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> You have no idea what STM actually is do you?
> 
> STM is like HTM, but with slice moves also counting as 1 move.



dam, sorry if i sound like a troll, i stm was just slice moves. sorry for being a nub...


----------

